# Trout fishing Amicalola



## Lman1997 (Jul 23, 2015)

Catching nice trout every cast


----------



## Padderatz (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey nice can I ask where your fishing exactly like to take the kids. never been there


----------



## luigi (Jul 25, 2015)

I am not sure exactly where he is, but Amicalola Falls State Park has a small pond where you can fish for trout.  He might have been somewhere else downstream along Amicalola Creek. 

Being in Buford, you should be able to take the kids to the Hooch right below Buford Dam.

And, if the kids are under 12 and know how to fish, I might suggest driving up the road a ways to Moccasin Creek State Park.  There's a restricted stream between the park and the hatchery for kids 11 and under, seniors, and those with special fishing permits (e.g., handicapped).  My kids had a blast and caught lots of trout and bream there when we went a month ago.  Go when you can visit the hatchery, that's a delight in itself.  Then you can walk to Moccasin Creek State Park.  It is the smallest state park in Georgia, and the kids can fish from either the hatchery side, the park side, or the bridge between the two.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 25, 2015)

*Trout*

He is fishing in the pond inside the park at the foot of the falls. The state stocks it and it is a nice place to take kids to fish.  The river can be more fun, but you best know the regulations because part of the river is delayed harvest.  Don't take no alcohol (open containers) in the WMA and park.  I watched some guys get arrested by the DNR and local sheriffs, which decreased the fishing pressure for me.

I have wade fished it and fished it via kayak lots of fun, but you gotta know the rapids, get a guide and take out before the GA 53 bridge there is a class V-VI rapid downstream from the bridge.  I think it is called the edge of the world or something similar, it is more like a waterfall.  You don't want to run it without a white water rescue team there.    

Most outfitters portage around it.


----------



## Mikeseals (Jul 29, 2015)

Do they stock moccasin creek all summer or does it get to hot ?


----------



## luigi (Jul 29, 2015)

According to the DNR site, trout stocking normally begins in March and continues through Labor Day. They show Moccasin Creek being stocked weekly during this period.


----------

